# Which Cdn and US bank stocks to buy



## JBond123 (May 14, 2018)

Which Cdn and US bank stocks to buy
I may buy all 5 of the biggest Cdn and US banks or choose 2-3 in each country.

I used to have access to Odlum Brown's report on Cdn banks.

Any suggestions where I can find some research on this?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I picked TD, RBC and NA. I hold no US banks.


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

I have a large position in BNS, a small position in NA and a tiddly, tiny position in CM because it was on sale one day and I am a sucker for a bargain.
Have never seen a price I liked at the time for TD or RY but they are the cadillac choices.

I own ALL the US banks (VTI)


----------



## Speculator (May 9, 2018)

I own all the banks individually. No US banks or any individual US stocks. I find it to hard an exercise to get right. I just own VFV for broad exposure to the S&P 500. Good luck with your picks!


----------

